# Performace Blue Rs correction detail



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*Performance Blue Focus Rs paint correction Detail*

I was contacted by the owner Scott to carry out a paint correction detail on his newly acquired Focus Rs. He thought the paint lacked shine and lustre and was rather tired looking. Upon viewing the car it became quite clear as to what was robbing the car of its looks and shine. So after we discussed a few option Scott decided on booking the car in for paint correction.
Full wash process was carried out as per normal, consisting of 2 snow foams & rinses. Followed up with 2BM, the car was then treated to full decontamination. With Iron X followed with Tardis. So ensure the car was as clean as possible prior to moving into the unit and clay baring the surface, prior to machine correction.
Once the car was clayed and dried off. We started to see what lay ahead and the defects present on the surface of the car. 
Starting off with the bonnet.



























After Trialling a few polish and pad combos and measuring the paint removal rate in comparison to the level of correction. I was deemed that I could safely carry out correction with Po83rd 3.02 on a yellow 3m pads. This would later be followed up. By Stevie B with PO 85rd on a blue 3M pad. Total average removal rates across the panel where well within the safe removal rate & and noted to be 4um.
Bonnet after a 2 full wipe downs with eraser.




































We then started to move around the car Stevie completing the finishing set and myself carrying out correction. While monitoring the paint levels before and after as I progressed.
N/S Front wing









Some Bird etching present.



























After correction a wipe down. But prior to the finishing set.









Wing Completed.




































N/S Door.



































































































N/S Rear ¾




































Correction and wipe down. No finishing at this point.






















































O/S Rear ¾



























Afters



























O/S Door.




































After




































O/S Wing



























Afters




































Hatch Afters


















Wheels sealed with FK1000P
Tyres dressed with RD50.
Glass cleaning with AS glass clear.
Exhaust cleaned with Britmax twins.
Arches dressed with All seasons dressing.
CG E zyme applied to paint work.
It was rather late at night as usual when the car was finally completed and the weather was not to be great the following day. So as per usual. We grabbed a few indoor shots of the completed car.

















































































The following day. Prior to hand over we gave a the car a light dust off and captured a few shots prior to heading outside to a rather over cast day.







































































































































Thank You for taking the time to view this post & and all comments welcome and appreciated.​


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

superb correction on a great car!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning motor now that it has been done justice excellent work, thanks for sharing, loving it in blue with a finish like that.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work on a great car.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice Gordon, love working with PB.


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Top work fella beautiful car,love that colour:thumb:


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Perfect! Definatly my next car in the same colour. 

Great work!!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Great correction work on a beauty there Gordon.


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Great turn around and a beautiful car!


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Top work :thumb:


----------



## Capital HF (Nov 17, 2010)

Very nice work !


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

mighty looking finish Gordon...


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice correction and finish on the PB Gordon and good to see you posting in depth details again! :thumb:

Don't keep us waiting so long for the next one! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Stunning correction mate, you gotta love these cars, look amazing in most colours :thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Looking great now, the beast would of appreciated the attention.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great transformation Gordon, really has been brought back to life:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

very nice work...car looks great now..

:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Love the deep blue of this car , stunning detail there :thumb:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Gleammachine said:


> Very nice Gordon, love working with PB.


Always a pleasure to work with you too Rob!

:lol:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work mate


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Nice correction and finish on the PB Gordon and good to see you posting in depth details again! :thumb:
> 
> Don't keep us waiting so long for the next one! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Thanks Alan. We will need to catch up soon. Its been to long. :thumb:

Thanks for all the great comments. They are much appreciated. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice transformation, great depth to the paintwork in the finished pictures.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Gordon, thats flawless, it looks simply stunning. Thanks for sharing.

Russ


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice looks as good as it should now


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Truly awesome :thumb:

The owner probably thought it was another RS altogether, looks stunning!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

caledonia said:


> Thanks Alan. We will need to catch up soon. Its been to long. :thumb:
> 
> Gordon.


Sounds good and I look forward to your news! 

Alan W


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks great mate :thumb:


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Damn!:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## vxlfan (Oct 6, 2009)

Gordon - top notch as always ! :thumb:

Agree with Alan W - been too long between write ups from you.....but at least that's due to you being busy with details and other things 

Also good to be back on after nearly two months away from DW myself.

See you on 25th, m8 for a bit of :buffer:

Looking forward to the chat. See you soon :wave:


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

Awesome result well done chap !


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

WoooooooooooooW
better than new
awesome job
top man:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Stunning work Gordon, as always! :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Immense as always, Gordon. Keep meaning to pop through, it's been a while!

The colour Combo is my favourite, PB with Silver wheels is simply fantastic.

A great LSP to finish with aswell.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

We will agree to disagree here Kev. I am still a fan of Imperial Blue, but guess you are also. :lol: But the performance comes very close.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I meant favourite Combo on the RS, Compared with FW, UG ect... 

Imperial Blue is the original and best :lol: A few RS owners mentioned they were pissed off as they didn't use imperial instead of PB when they brought out the MK2.


----------

